# BGE Surf/Turf (X2)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">We'll I usually take my mom and dad out fer the BDAY dinner's and get em a little something...This year since I've been cooking on my egg ALOT, I decided to cook em dinner! My mother is hard ta please when it comes to food and my dad usually only eats chicken...so I had my work cut out fer me!

I bought 3 lobster tails (moms favorite seafood), 2 lbs of large shrimp, 6 good sized chicken breasts, 2 T bones and 3 sirloins. Corn on the cob, pineapple, and asparagus hit the sides...My mom brought cole slaw and deviled eggs.

I used a Burbon chicken marinate I'll post under the pics (it was good), and marinated the chicken and some shrimp in it along w/ the pineapple. I marinated the steak in Mojo, and rest of the shrimp and Lobster in a Jack Daniels herb/garlic marinate. I cut up 3 of the chicken breast and 2 of the sirloins into pieces fer Ka-Bobs. I mixed up the KA-Bobs except fer a couple since my ole lady's granny stayed w/ us and she doesn't eat seafood.

I cooked everything on direct heat at 350 using applewood chips soaked in Smirnoff Ice Green Apple Bite.

Everything turned out great and my mom thoroughly enjoyed her Lobster. I don't care fer Lobster too much and I thought it was purty good too!!! She even said my dad ate a skewer of shrimp.....I'm probably missing out on something but here are some pics and you can fill in the blanks!<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">
Pics don't make it look like alot of food during the cooking but there were a bunch of Ka-Bobs!!!<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">








<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">








<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">








<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">








<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">Bourbon Marinade:

?1 1/2 pounds chicken thigh meat
?3 tablespoons olive oil
?1/3 cup light soy sauce
?3 tablespoons red rice vinegar or red wine vinegar
?3 tablespoons good bourbon whiskey
?3 tablespoons raw sugar, or to taste (up to 4 tablespoons if desired)
?1 green onion, washed and cut into thirds
?2 Teaspoons Ginger
?3 cloves garlic, crushed

Marinate the chicken atleast 4 hours, recommend over nihgt, the pineapple 1 hour.<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(58, 57, 62); font-family: Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; line-height: 13px; ">I don't drink Burbon, so I substituted Crown!!!!!!!! It's GREAT!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good brother, like a Feast for a King.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Splittine (29/05/2010)*Looks good brother, like a Feast for a King.


That's what I was thinking too!!!


----------

